# Purchased a `12 CooperS convertible today



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's how it happened...we have an `04 Lexus GX470 with 42K on the odometer; it gets driven maybe 7 times a year and I needed to replace the tyres. So, before I spend about $1K on new shoes I thought it made sense to explore selling/trading it for a pre-owned X5. I go to the dealer on Saturday and they let me take one home for the weekend...`09 X5 4.8 in my favorite colour, Space Gray. I love it my wife doesn't; however, she tells me that she would like to sell the Smart and is interested in a Mini convertible...but not just any convertible...one with a light interior. So, I return the X5 and ask the Sales Manager if he can get me a Mini convertible. It turns out that my BMW dealership, Passport, has a "sister dealership" that sells Minis. The Sales Manager refers me and I do everything on the phone...they have a `12 Mini convertible in Ice Blue with Polar Beige interior...it also has Cold Weather Package, Steptronic, HD Stereo, and Bluetooth. Sticker is $32,750 and I got them to $31,700...done! The kicker is that because they are in Virginia and we live in Maryland, they delivered it to my wife and offered to allow her to drive it for 24 hours. She has the car now and loves it. They gave me everything I wanted for the Smart, I sign the papers tomorrow (Wednesday), and they detail the car for delivery when she stops by on Thursday. Oh, the GX470 is now back in its parking spot with brand new shoes. My impressions so far are that this car definitely is a BMW and that it has tremendous attitude.


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

*$$$$*

I just bought my daughter a '12 S optioned out and I got it for almost 5K off ticker. I was thinking I paie a bit too much. My first offer was 1K less than I paid and was there first counter...took 5 minutes. I felt I got schooled. Anyway, so far so good on the car except some of the dash striping are already scuffing away on the passenger side. Stupie friend of my daughter puts his feet on the dash! No more!


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm OK with what I'm paying. I did my research and it appears that I will be paying about $300 above the average of what similarly-equipped vehicles have sold for in this area. They also included "Union Jack" covers for the side mirrors and gave me 100% of what I asked for in the trade of the Smart. Moreover, the happiness and joy I saw on my wife's face with this car yesterday was/is more than worth the price.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

man a mini s is 10X the car a smart is.


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

wanderlust said:


> man a mini s is 10X the car a smart is.


Very much so!


----------



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

Is the top power-operated?


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

davidc1 said:


> Is the top power-operated?


Yes...with the first position being a sunroof.


----------



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

Leslierc said:


> Yes...with the first position being a sunroof.


That's great. I never considered a Mini before but this is nice.


----------



## madurodave (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase!

If only my wife liked Minis. I want the new Roadster!


----------

